# Chestnut and peach wood



## rogerh (Aug 7, 2014)

Are chest nut and peach wood good for grilling or smoking meat


----------



## java (Aug 7, 2014)

I have never tried chesnut, but peach works well.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2014)

I like peach. I have never used chestnut.

Here is a link to different woods. They don't say what chestnuts flavor is other than it can be used.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ncwolf (May 22, 2017)

Any updates, my Father in Law just trimmed his chest nut trees is this wood worth saving?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 22, 2017)

You can definitely smoke with chestnut. One site describes is as "Slightly sweet nutty smoke flavor"


----------

